# Suprise BFP



## turbo_mom

So I bought a bunch of cheapie tests yesterday and thought I would try one out just for the hell of it. To my suprise a line came up. So I took 2 more this morning one CB and there's no doubt that it's a "bfp" :happydance:
I was going to put TTC on hold because I was sure it wasn't going to happen this month and I was going to go on some new meds. But I guess I will be having my september baby after all :happydance:
https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c190/Beanie_Bunny/DSC03728.jpg


----------



## Parkep

AW hun congrats!!!!!


----------



## Vickie

Congrats!


----------



## Pippin

That is just fantastic, so pleased for you. Wonderful clear :bfp: too :happydance:


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Congrats!!


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations honey :happydance: x


----------



## ~KACI~

Wow definatly a BFP!!! Congratulations, have you a idea of how many weeks you are? x


----------



## turbo_mom

Kaci I think i'm 2-3 weeks... I decided not to keep track this month..and don't remember the start of my period :dohh:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations hun! x


----------



## welshcakes79

oh boy oh boy oh boy..:)
im soooo exited and happy for you both
congratulations

xxx xxx xxx


----------



## tat

WOW!!! How wonderful... So pleased for you.. Hope you have a wonderful pregnancy... Good luck with it all...


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations!! x


----------



## sam's mum

Congratulations!! :wohoo: x


----------



## bobobaby

Awww congratulations!! What a nice surprise :) Wishing you a healthy 9 months!:hug:


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## sarah_george

congratulations! :happydance: xxx


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## bird24

congrats!!! x


----------



## x-amy-x

Congratulations hun, I'm so happy for you. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! xx


----------



## princess_t

Big congrats. i found out yesterday 2


----------



## princess_t

Big congrats:happydance:. i found out yesterday 2:happydance:


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

:happydance:Wonderful news - huge congrats!!!


----------



## sonrisa

what a nice surprise! congrats!


----------



## nineena

Awww wow congratulations hunny, hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months :) xx


----------



## Jenelle

Awww Congratulations!! :happydance: Angelynn will make a great big sister!!


----------



## turbo_mom

conrats princess how exciting!! We have the same due dates :D
I can't beleive Angelynn will be a big sister! :happydance:


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations hun

Lou
xxx


----------



## Barneyboo

Congrats x x x :bfp:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats x


----------



## eclipse

Wow! Look at those lines! Amazing what one day can do for a test! Congratulations to you!!! :D :D


----------



## missjess

Woohoo!!! Congrats !! xx


----------



## luckyme225

congrats!!


----------



## staceymy

_Huge congrats hun!!!
x_


----------



## Cracker

HUGE congrats, I have just moved over to first tri too!


----------



## LaDY

Aww Congratulations hun...im so so pleased for you :hugs: xx


----------



## alloyd519

Congrats!! :)


----------



## wantababybump

Aww yay Im so happy for you!! Congrats!! Have a happy & healthy 9 months!! xx


----------



## SJK

congrats x


----------



## sweetsammi

Congrats!x


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance: congrats


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations!!


----------



## nightkd

Oh my Gosh! Massive congrats!!

xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :) xx


----------



## clairebear

YAYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats x


----------



## cheryl

WOW congratulations hun.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Tezzy

just saw this!

huge congrats x


----------



## NeyNey

Wow hunni, congratulations!


----------



## FunnyBunny

Congrats on your :bfp:!


----------



## honey08

:shock: this happened to me when i bought LOTS of test off wobbs ! i was already pregnant :yipee:
congrats hunx


----------



## pinkmac85

Congrats hun!!


----------



## BlackBerry25

How awesome!! Congrats :)


----------



## Sweetie

Congrats :hug:


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats!


----------



## turbo_mom

THank you so much girls!! I am starting to realize there's something in there!!! Already having some symptoms. But I am so excited :happydance:
My mom found out though. She came on here looking to read up on the mummy2many thread and saw my avatar. I wasn't planning on telling her until later this week. I wanted to suprise her. But hopefully she hasn't told anyone else so I can still suprise them :) Im sure once they see my bloated belly they will be questioning me LOL
POrkpie I can't beleive you're 31 weeks already! I remember it was just like yesterday when I read your BFP thread!! You must be getting excited :)


----------



## nataliecn

Aww yay! That's so exciting!!
Congrats hun!!!!


----------



## Amanda

OMG! I missed this!!

Congratulations to you both hun.:hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats xxx


----------



## Kapow

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!!


----------



## Logiebear

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/118/118976byad69yf2k.gif


----------



## malpal

Congratulations take care of you both xx


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations :happydance:

xx


----------



## dizzynic

Congratulations x


----------



## KarenLV

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Glitz

Congratulations x


----------

